

Best Practices for Speeding Up Your Web Site - anderzole
http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html

======
suprgeek
Use the PageSpeed or YSlow Firefox extensions to automatically test your site
against some or a majority of these rules or best practices. Also read
<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000932.html> for a perspective on
why not all of these rules may apply to your site.

------
NathanKP
These tips aren't really anything new. All of them have already been discussed
on hundreds of other sites.

~~~
caryme
Nonetheless, it's nice to hear them now and then. I found this a good
overview.

